# Sudden problem transferring from Premiere to PC



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Until recently, I've had no trouble transferring files. At some point on Feb 15, it suddenly stopped working. I'm saying Feb 15 because I had set several shows to transfer and it appears the last one didn't.

I usually use kmttg (v0p7m). I can still see the TiVo and when I refresh I get the current correct list, including anything that might be recording. But after updating several times, I still get this error when I try to transfer:


```
>> DOWNLOADING C:\Users\andrew\Downloads\Sorted\TiVO\kmttg_v0p7m\Elementary - Details (02_14_2013).TiVo ...
C:\Users\andrew\Downloads\Sorted\TiVO\kmttg_v0p7m\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5030052767628638878.tmp --url http://10.0.0.7:80/download/Elementary.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=86339 --output "C:\Users\andrew\Downloads\Sorted\TiVO\kmttg_v0p7m\Elementary - Details (02_14_2013).TiVo" 
C:\Users\andrew\Downloads\Sorted\TiVO\kmttg_v0p7m\Elementary - Details (02_14_2013).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Bad Request</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\Users\andrew\Downloads\Sorted\TiVO\kmttg_v0p7m\Elementary - Details (02_14_2013).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    182      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   182
  0    31    0    31    0     0    182      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    39    0    39    0     0    144      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   144
Elementary - Details (02_14_2013).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
```
I also tried a variety of SD and HD shows, and none transfer. Fired up TiVo Desktop v2.8.2 (412369) and it sees the Premiere and lists the shows, including the currently recording. Try to transfer and it fails. Less verbose of course and the error is this:

```
The system cannot find the file specified.
```
I tried restarting the TiVo (though it could definitely be seen by the PC, and that's my fix for not finding the device at all) and get the same results. I can ping 10.0.0.7

Is there a way to fix this?

Thanks!
=aw


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

You not the only they are a lot all us that have the problem. I guess it was a cookie problem it expired yesterday. They have a new KMTTG version kmttg_v0p9l that has a work around for the problem. Read this and it will tell you the details.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725&page=159


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526311#post9526311

It has been happening all over the Tivo series on transfers.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526311#post9526311
> 
> It has been happening all over the Tivo series on transfers.


I can already predict Tivo's support answers. "The problem is your cablecard." "The problem is your tuning adapter." "Who cares about downloads, we just added web videos!"


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you all. I'm going to bed now and will try the new kmttg (and check the other threads) in the morning.

=aw


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks again, I downloaded kmttg v0p9l and it's downloading now! I didn't tell it to use Java instead of curl (one of the suggestions) but it's working. It was released 21 hours ago so I guess it's done something internally. 

I saw the other option (and the only option if using TiVo Desktop?) is to change the clock on your computer. Talk about taking us back to the 80s! They should edit that startup animation to end with the Tron-like look.  Of course it was a lot easier in the 80s to change your clock and leave it changed, not that much was really date dependent. 

=aw


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There was an easier fix posted. Find the curl.conf file on your PC. Add the following line with notepad:

cookie = "sid=abc"

See if that helps.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'm good with running kmttg v0p9l. Would I need to edit curl.conf in that case?

=aw


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

andrew1883 said:


> Thanks, I'm good with running kmttg v0p9l. Would I need to edit curl.conf in that case?
> 
> =aw


 No, that's the TiVo Desktop fix/workaround. kmttg v0p9l has its own fix/workaround built in.


----------



## gikar (Feb 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> There was an easier fix posted. Find the curl.conf file on your PC. Add the following line with notepad:
> 
> cookie = "sid=abc"
> 
> See if that helps.


This was an easy solution and it work instantly.


----------



## mrmega (Dec 3, 2007)

gikar said:


> This was an easy solution and it work instantly.


I applied his simple fix yesterday (which needed reboot on XP) and it has worked flawlessly (with the correct date/time) on a S2, S3 HD and a S4 HD using Tivo Desktop on a Windows XP machine. :up:

All hail notting and morac!

mrmega


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great, thanks moyekj! 

=aw


----------



## turpindm (Oct 17, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> There was an easier fix posted. Find the curl.conf file on your PC. Add the following line with notepad:
> 
> cookie = "sid=abc"
> 
> See if that helps.


Like others, Tivo Desktop stopped working for me on 2/15. In troubleshooting, I tried another tool, "Tivo Playlist" by Dave Cahoe. It couldn't download either. Next I tried brute force using a web browser. Using https access to your Tivo's IP address you can view the now playing list and download content where username=tivo and password=your_MAK. I tried IE, Firefox, & Chrome. All would browse the Now Playing list, but none would download.

I called Tivo support (around noon EST on 2/19). They said that they were aware of the problem and were tracking it, but did NOT have a fix or even a workaround.

After that, I discovered THIS POST. I tried the curl.conf edit AND IT WORKED FOR ME (Series4 DVR and Tivo Desktop 2.8.3 on WinXP).

My Tivo Desktop can now transfer content; HOWEVER, all other tranfer methods mentioned above ARE STILL BROKEN (even brute-force browser xfers). So, it appears to me that the real FIX is in the DVR software....

Thanks for posting the curl.conf workaround!!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Many of us have used kmttg.. That definitely works too.


----------



## jgaermom (Oct 22, 2005)

Can someone explain how to do the curl.config change to those of use that are not so tech savvy?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jgaermom said:


> Can someone explain how to do the curl.config change to those of use that are not so tech savvy?


Are you using TiVo Desktop on a Windows PC?

Which version of Windows?


----------



## JStew (Oct 1, 2007)

unitron said:


> Are you using TiVo Desktop on a Windows PC?
> 
> Which version of Windows?


I'd be interested in that also. I'm using W7. Like everyone else, Desktop isn't working.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

(Putting this here for people who are too lazy to look in the other threads about the issue. )

For Windows (Vista/7), open the Start menu or the Run dialog (Windows Key + R) and paste this into it: *%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local*

Look for the TiVo Desktop folder and open it. You'll see the *curl.conf* file. Edit it with Notepad and add this to it on a new line: *cookie = "sid=abc"*

Save the file and then TiVo Desktop transfers should work. Rebooting shouldn't be needed, but won't hurt.

=====

For browser-based transfers, you need to have the ability to edit cookies (Firefox has a plugin called Cookies Manager+ that can do this, not sure about others). Find the cookie (it should be the only one listed for your TiVo's IP) and edit the expiration date to be in the far future, then transfers will work.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Just use kmttg.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Krellion
The fix worked on my TivoHD. Now I have a problem where the two shows I tried to transfer with Tivo Desktop, now have a red X where you would click to select which shows to transfer. Any idea how to get rid of the X so I can select them?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> Krellion
> The fix worked on my TivoHD. Now I have a problem where the two shows I tried to transfer with Tivo Desktop, now have a red X where you would click to select which shows to transfer. Any idea how to get rid of the X so I can select them?


Change cable providers and record them again?

The X is showing up in Desktop, not on the TiVo itself?

Does Desktop give any other clue than the X as to what the problem might be?

Clear out Desktop's cache file. Might help, shouldn't hurt.

And, as always, make sure all the MAKs match and reboot everything on the network.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unitron said:


> Change cable providers and record them again?


I like that one.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Unitron
Before fixing the problem with the desktop I tried to transfer 2 programs from the TivoHD to my PC. Desktop said it couldnt find the programs and put a red X where the box is usually found for checking which programs to transfer. After fixing the problem the red X is still next to the program name in the window where you select which programs you want to transfer. Everything is OK in the now playing list on the Tivo itself. It looks like I may have to uninstall Tivo desktop and reinstall it. Trying to find a way that doesnt invole doing that.
You would think that Tivo woud come out with a fix for this whole thing by now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> Unitron
> Before fixing the problem with the desktop I tried to transfer 2 programs from the TivoHD to my PC. Desktop said it couldnt find the programs and put a red X where the box is usually found for checking which programs to transfer. After fixing the problem the red X is still next to the program name in the window where you select which programs you want to transfer. Everything is OK in the now playing list on the Tivo itself. It looks like I may have to uninstall Tivo desktop and reinstall it. Trying to find a way that doesnt invole doing that.
> You would think that Tivo woud come out with a fix for this whole thing by now.


I've uninstalled and re-installed Desktop before, and it's relatively painless.

Just make a copy of your edit curl.conf file to put back to overwrite the regular one, or just edit it again after the re-install.

It could be that somehow those shows are caught in an almost about to be transferred limbo in some settings somewhere.

Perhaps if you go online to your account at tivo.com and de-activate transferring on that TiVo and let that set for a day or three, and force some connects afterwards, and then go back and re-activate it, it'll undo whatever's stuck.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

unitron
I uninstalled Tivo Desktop and reinstalled it, made the change to the file and now everything is working the way it is suppose to. Not sure where the Desktop must be writing something making it so you cant transfer a program if it couldnt be found before the work around.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> unitron
> I uninstalled Tivo Desktop and reinstalled it, made the change to the file and now everything is working the way it is suppose to. Not sure where the Desktop must be writing something making it so you cant transfer a program if it couldnt be found before the work around.


Until TiVo releases source code for everything, i.e., never, we're all just making it up as we go along, and relying on hunches and instinct as much as experience.

Glad it got straightened out for you in relatively painless fashion.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

For failed transfers (red X), you just need to go into the Transfer Status window on TiVo Desktop and select them and tell it to "retry" them. With the fix in place, they should work then. If not, you should be able to delete the transfers from that same window and then re-setup the transfers as normal.


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd been having this same problem but found a fix yesterday that worked. IE safety may give you a warning about this site but Norton said it is safe. Here is a link to the site with the fix: support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196 (you'll have to copy/paste to URL; sorry)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The TiVo suppied fix/patch:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11083921&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560

I have not used it or supplied any screen shots.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> The TiVo suppied fix/patch:
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11083921&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560
> 
> I have not used it or supplied any screen shots.


Thanks. I do see it requires version 2.8.3 for the update. So I guess I'll need to update my TiVo Desktop from the current 2.8.2 I'm using.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Thanks. I do see it requires version 2.8.3 for the update...


Which is really stupid 'cause .3 is just .2 with some crap added for the DirecTV model they finally got embarrassed into releasing when Duke Nukem Forever actually appeared.


----------

